# Tarmac SL2 - Lower stack conical headset spacer?



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

I have a Tarmac Comp SL2, with the factory headset. The headset came with some standard ring spacers, and a single 20mm conical spacer to sit right on the top of the headset.

I would like to put a shorter conical spacer in so that I can drop my stem a little. Some higher end Tarmac's had 8mm spacers.

So I can't see them on specialized, and have ordered a couple of generic's off eBay, but they never have the necessary bottom surface features to correctly mate with the headset, and often the exact outer diameter doesnt line up nicely.

1) Anyone got a link to where I can buy the specialized one?
2) Or someone selling generic ones which do fit Tarmacs (and I would assume Roubaix's and a lot of other similar Specialized bikes?

Thanks


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

My Allez had a 30mm cone spacer as well. I had my LBS cut down my steerer and swap to this 10mm spacer to match my fit on my Venge. I don't have a part#, but my shop did it with no issues, so I'm assuming your local shop can do the same.


----------



## dc503 (Mar 15, 2011)

When I was really anal about this on my Allez I had some mechanic buddies look into this and we ordered this P/N out of the Specialized replacement part catalog. The dust cap looks similar to the carbon look in the pics above. I didn't use the entire headset so it was kind of overkill to solve the problem, but it worked perfectly.

S122500005
HDS SBC SW ROAD 1-1/8 STEEL UPPER/1-3/8 STEEL LOWER W/CARBON SPACER SET


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks, I'll try the LBS. The headset, when I searched on google, is $100 from the UK. I wish there was one of the ebay sellers with suitable spacers, as I fear the LBS won't be even close to the $5 ones on eBay.

Thanks


----------

